# Kernow Show Brags



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Well I am absolutely delighted  Phroaig got made up to Premier today!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Excellent :thumbup:


Thanks, we're chuffed especially after a couple of shows which didn't go so well to have got here. It was a good day as well, relatively close to home so no 4 am starts, a friendly show and the good fortune to be penned between two other neuters which made Phroaig happier. He had a Sphinx on one side who I think he didn't believe was a cat lol and made friends with the Bengal girl on the other side  just waiting on the reports now. Although we're still waiting on one from 5 weeks ago and one from several months ago but he is an international judge so I guess he doesn't feel the need to post but it's always helpful to know for future shows.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Not such a great day for us, Bruno got three 2nds and a 3rd. I'll be very interesed to see his show reports - the judging went on quite late so I did see one judge really scrutinising him and I don't think it was an admiring glance she was giving him . Nevertheless he went with the flow very well and it was lovely to see Nancy's breeder again. 

Iduna well done! I did pop along to say hi a couple of times but you weren't there. Phroaig looked very handsome - he certainly seemed to get plenty of sleep!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Aurelie said:


> Not such a great day for us, Bruno got three 2nds and a 3rd. I'll be very interesed to see his show reports - the judging went on quite late so I did see one judge really scrutinising him and I don't think it was an admiring glance she was giving him . Nevertheless he went with the flow very well and it was lovely to see Nancy's breeder again.
> 
> Iduna well done! I did pop along to say hi a couple of times but you weren't there. Phroaig looked very handsome - he certainly seemed to get plenty of sleep!


 How could they be mean to Bruno :frown2:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> How could they be mean to Bruno :frown2:


Thanks Lynn


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

Aurelie said:


> Not such a great day for us, Bruno got three 2nds and a 3rd. I'll be very interesed to see his show reports - the judging went on quite late so I did see one judge really scrutinising him and I don't think it was an admiring glance she was giving him . Nevertheless he went with the flow very well and it was lovely to see Nancy's breeder again.
> 
> Iduna well done! I did pop along to say hi a couple of times but you weren't there. Phroaig looked very handsome - he certainly seemed to get plenty of sleep!


So sorry you didn't have a good day, I know how it feels. Thanks for coming by, turned out to be a super busy day and we only popped back to give random hugs  so glad you got to see him, he's learnt zen from Tullie lol but talk to him by name and he'll generally start shouting lol. We did look at though the Siamese but I'm afraid we couldn't pick Bruno  so we probably passed each other


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

__
You must be so pleased !!Congratulations


----------



## Iduna (Feb 1, 2012)

may said:


> __
> You must be so pleased !!Congratulations


We really are, thank you. Seen some of your prefix at shows - beautiful cats


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Iduna said:


> So sorry you didn't have a good day, I know how it feels. Thanks for coming by, turned out to be a super busy day and we only popped back to give random hugs  so glad you got to see him, he's learnt zen from Tullie lol but talk to him by name and he'll generally start shouting lol. We did look at though the Siamese but I'm afraid we couldn't pick Bruno  so we probably passed each other


Thanks Iduna, if I hadn't seen him being judged then I would probably have considered it a good day  There were some lovely cats there - a very, very pretty tabby point Siamese kitten, a tipped BSH and a great turnout for the Burmese and Asian categories - I think they were noisier than the meezers


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Was that the tabby point that made best kitten? If so he was penned next to MiMi at the Wessex - very handsome young man :001_wub:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> Was that the tabby point that made best kitten? If so he was penned next to MiMi at the Wessex - very handsome young man :001_wub:


Yes, the owner was in the next pen to me at the supreme but I think if I remember rightly with a seal point that time.


----------

